# Bảo vệ da trước bức xạ điện từ máy vi tính và điện thoại thông minh



## hong nhung (30/8/18)

Đôi khi bức xạ điện từ mới là nguyên nhân chính khiến làn da bạn mất đi vẻ tươi sáng, giàu sức sống.

Theo một nghiên cứu trong năm 2017 của Unilever Skincare Research, việc ngồi liên tục trước màn hình máy vi tính qua 4 ngày có thể gây hại cho da không khác gì phơi mình giữa trưa suốt 20 phút. Nausheen Qureshi – Chuyên gia sinh hóa nổi tiếng tại Anh cho biết: “Sóng bức xạ điện từ có thể phá hủy cấu trúc sợi ADN tạo nên biểu bì, khiến da bị thâm sạm, chùng nhão và lão hóa nhanh hơn”. Đó là lý do tại sao bảo vệ da phải bao gồm cả bước chống bức xạ điện từ, chứ không chỉ dừng lại ở chống nắng.




​Ngày nay, máy vi tính, máy tính bảng và điện thoại thông minh đã trở thành phần thiết yếu của cuộc sống. Đặc biệt đối với dân công sở, đây chính là bộ ba công cụ làm việc mà dù muốn hay không, chúng ta vẫn phải gắn bó hằng ngày. Làm thế nào để “chung sống” với ánh sáng năng lượng cao (HEV) của những thiết bị này mà không phải đánh đổi làn da tươi sáng, hồng hào?

Bạn nên lưu lại những cách bảo vệ da trước ánh sáng xanh điện từ này và áp dụng triệt để ngay hôm nay:

*1. DÙNG KEM CHỐNG NẮNG CẢ KHI LÀM VIỆC TRONG VĂN PHÒNG*
Thoa kem chống nắng hằng ngày trước khi ra đường là bài học làm đẹp đầu tiên mà cô gái nào cũng thuộc lòng. Thế nhưng phần vì bất tiện, phần vì chưa biết đến tác hại của bức xạ điện từ, nhiều người không có thói quen sử dụng mỹ phẩm bảo vệ da trong phòng kín.




​Thoa kem chống nắng sau trung bình mỗi 2-3 giờ làm việc trước máy vi tính là cách tốt nhất để hạn chế tác hại của bức xạ điện từ. Bạn nên chọn sản phẩm được chế tạo với công thức tăng cường bảo vệ quang phổ rộng, có thể chống lại ánh sáng xanh và bức xạ hồng ngoại. Tiện lợi hơn, bạn có thể cân nhắc đến các sản phẩm trang điểm tích hợp chức năng chống nắng với SPF tối thiểu 30.

*Gợi ý:*

Kem chống nắng tích hợp chức năng bảo vệ da khỏi ô nhiễm môi trường – Murad City Skin® Age Defense Broad Spectrum SPF 50 PA++++




​
Kem chống nắng kết hợp CC Cream – Kiehl’s CC Ultra Light Daily UV Defense CC Cream SPF 50 PA++++




​*2. CẤP ẨM ĐẦY ĐỦ CHO DA*
Không làn da nào thiếu nước mà đủ khỏe và có khả năng chống chọi lại các tác nhân gây hại từ môi trường. Bên cạnh việc thoa kem chống nắng làm tấm khiên bảo vệ da, bạn cũng cần cấp ẩm cho da bằng sản phẩm dưỡng đều đặn. Không chỉ vào buổi đêm hay sáng sớm, mà ngay cả khi ngồi trong văn phòng bạn cũng nên giữ cho da luôn ngậm nước. Trong văn phòng của bạn nên có ít nhất hai sản phẩm cấp ẩm: một xịt khoáng và một gel dưỡng dịu nhẹ.

Tất nhiên, uống nước thường xuyên và rửa mặt bằng nước lạnh cũng là cách để làn da bớt khô ráp hơn.

*3. TĂNG CƯỜNG NHÓM DƯỠNG CHẤT HỖ TRỢ DA CHỐNG TIA UV*
Nhiều nghiên cứu chứng minh rằng nhóm chất chống ô xy hóa là “vũ khí” mạnh nhất giúp làn da có thể kháng cự ánh nắng và HEV từ sâu bên trong. Để tăng cường chất chống ô xy hóa, bạn có thể thêm vào khẩu phần hàng ngày các món hải sản, rau xanh thẫm, hạt mè đen, tảo, cà rốt, chuối, trà xanh và trà hoa cúc.




​Mặt khác, bạn cũng có thể dùng thêm thực phẩm chức năng chứa Astaxanthin – chất chống ô xy hóa siêu mạnh đã được nhiều chuyên gia dinh dưỡng ghi nhận; vitamin A, C và E – những “nhà vô địch” trong việc giữ gìn tuổi thanh xuân cho làn da.

*4. TÌM KIẾM NHỮNG GIẢI PHÁP HỖ TRỢ KHÁC*
Có những mẹo nhỏ hữu ích để giúp bạn hạn chế bức xạ điện từ trong văn phòng:

Trưng hoa thủy tiên, sen đá, lưỡi hổ hoặc trầu bà ta trên bàn làm việc vì chúng có khả năng hấp thụ bức xạ điện từ
Dùng kính chắn chống bức xạ trên màn hình để hạn chế phần nào tác hại từ loại sóng này
Ánh sáng màn hình nên được cân chỉnh vừa vặn với ánh sáng phòng, không nên quá sáng vì cường độ sáng càng lớn thì bức xạ càng mạnh
Xung quanh máy vi tính không nên đặt đồ kim loại để hạn chế tình trạng sóng phản xạ đi nhiều hướng
Mặt sau máy vi tính là nơi bức xạ mạnh nhất, bạn nên tránh tiếp xúc với vùng này; Màn hình phía trước nên cách xa mặt từ 50 đến 70cm
*5. HẠN CHẾ SỬ DỤNG THIẾT BỊ ĐIỆN TỪ NGAY KHI CÓ THỂ*
Trong những lúc không vướng bận công việc, bạn nên tranh thủ tách mình khỏi điện thoại và máy vi tính. Nếu không thể, chí ít bạn cũng nên cho mắt và làn da được nghỉ ngơi sau mỗi 1-2 giờ ngồi làm việc liên tục. Nhắm mắt lại và bước ra ban công hít thở không khí tự nhiên, bạn sẽ thấy sảng khoái hơn trong phiên làm việc tiếp theo.





​Một trong những thói quen gây hại cho da hàng đầu chính là lướt điện thoại không ngừng trước khi đi ngủ. Ánh sáng xanh từ điện thoại không chỉ hủy hoại làn da mà còn gây căng thẳng thần kinh, khiến chất lượng giấc ngủ giảm sút. Thay vì “cú đêm” với thiết bị điện tử, bạn nên dành thời gian đọc vài trang sách hoặc tập điều chỉnh hơi thở để ngủ ngon hơn.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

